# Giannis Antetokounmpo to play in Rising Stars Challenge



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Nine lottery picks in the 2013 draft were bypassed Wednesday when it came time to select rookies for the BBVA Compass Rising Stars Challenge game during the NBA's all-star weekend.
> 
> But Milwaukee Bucks rookie Giannis Antetokounmpo, the 15th-overall pick in the draft, had his number called.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/giannis-antetokounmpo-to-play-in-bbva-compass-rising-stars-challenge-b99194487z1-242692641.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Are Chuck and Shaq still picking the benches... now that you can vote on the starters?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't believe so. I think I remember seeing that the lead assistant coaches from the ASG coaching staffs will be coaching.


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

how can you not love this kid! he's going to be a beast


----------

